# Vehicle weights



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

In my web searches of RV dealers in the UK, why do most not display plating details for weights. Private sales very often state 'car licence' usable, but delaerships do not. Why is that? I want to get one under 7.5 tonnes, and this is certainly hindering my research.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi freetochat I would imagine its to get you into the showroom, as a general rule diesel pushers are over 7.5tonne. Petrols 30-34' with slides probably are but may have been downrated, no slides and they may not be. under 30' you should be ok.
Most if not all Diesel front engined RV's are under 30' and again should be ok. 
Age comes into it as well, newer RV's tend to be heavier.

My brave is 30' two slides and goes over 9000kg. hope that helps a little. If they say in their ads thats its on a workhorse chassis and quote the number, ie W18 that refers to 18,000lbs (just over 8 tonnes)

Olley


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Many Rvs have been down rated/plated to the magic 7.5t and this can, but not always, leave you with very little payload. I saw a 32ft Rv with one large slide, only having a 300kg payload, and that is what the dealer was admitting to! Weighing it may have proved that it had even less! These downplated RVs are easily able to carry a ton or two of payload safely, but because of the new plate, illegally! Ask the dealers about payload, and get it in writing if at all possible.


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

These were the hurdles that I was anticipating. Perhaps a C course is on the cards first?


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Freetochat said:


> These were the hurdles that I was anticipating. Perhaps a C course is on the cards first?


You know it makes sense


----------



## 99926 (Jul 7, 2006)

We are looking at RV's of all types as we are going to take the plunge and go fulltime within the next 6 months.

But I am getting very confused by the weight issue!! Have found a Georgie Boy landau 33ft with one slideout its a year 2000, 6.5 diesel workhorse, dealer informs us it is under 7.5 tons and the plate in the cab says it is, but having read several threads on here are we leaving ourselves with little or no payload?? Or is it "normal" for everyone to go over the payload limit and not worry about it ??


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi Jane if it is the maufactures plate ie. fitted by GB then you will be ok. If its a new plate fitted by the importer then its been downrated and you may have little or no payload. If your unsure get them to stick it on a weighbridge, imho if its 7 tonne or over forget it. Why, cause they won't weigh it with a full tank of gas or water plus all your bits and bobs.

No its not normal to run overweight, and yes I would worry about it.

Olley


----------



## 99926 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks Olley 

I will ring the dealer and ask that question.

Jane


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Freetochat said:


> These were the hurdles that I was anticipating. Perhaps a C course is on the cards first?


I hit exactly your issue at the end of last year - mine weighed in at 7.24t empty - plated at 7.5t - soon as we climbed aboard carrying more than a bag of sugar, we were busted! Took & passed the Cat C test - big challenge & hugely enjoyable - uprated the RV to full manufacturer's MAM of 8+t - never looked back (except when overtaking.....).

Dougie.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jane another thought, ask what workhorse chassis its got, If its a P32 I don't think this was made any greater than 18,000lb. 
If its got independant front suspension its a P32. Solid beam front axle and its a W series

W series, the last two numbers tell you its weight rating ie W18=18,000lb W16=16,000lb They go up to W24 

Olley


----------



## 99926 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks Olley

I rang the dealer and they said it is definately within the 7.5 ton limit and still has a generous payload and that if i have any concerns they will happily fill tanks with water etc and take it to the weigh bridge and get an up to date weigh ticket for me. So thanks again for the advice.

Jane


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi jane that sounds good. I would get them do it so you know how much you have left. Get them to weigh front and rear axles separately.

Olley


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*weight*

taking mine to the weighbridge next week ..!!! our local VISA person says this is a mine field and they would never stop a motorhome unless it looked obviously overweight as who does know or can understand what seems to be some very grey areas.. Main concern would be if you were involved in an accident and were grossly overweight ( the RV that is ) I'm sure your insure would disown you....


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Here is a link to Landau weights for 2003 models all but the shortest 25ft are 18,000lbs or over GVWR.
Landau


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

*Re: weight*



smithies said:


> what seems to be some very grey areas.. Main concern would be if you were involved in an accident and were grossly overweight ( the RV that is ) I'm sure your insure would disown you....


I don't understand whats "grey" about it, the plate is similar to whats used over here, so should be easily understood even by VOSA.

Olley


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Janehumph said:


> I rang the dealer and they said it is definately within the 7.5 ton limit and still has a generous payload and that if i have any concerns they will happily fill tanks with water etc and take it to the weigh bridge and get an up to date weigh ticket for me. So thanks again for the advice


Jane,

In view of the (presumably) large amount of your hard-earned capital being handed over, I would personally obtain from the dealer - at this stage - the eexact weight numbers: front axle, rear axles, Gross Vehicle Weight (otherwise known as the Maximum Allowed Mass).

Saying "definately within the 7.5 ton limit and still has a generous payload" sounds horribly fuzzy, and there is no practical reason why the dealer cannot provide you with the figures. Also - as has been suggested - get hold of the manufacturer's specifications for verification.

There are no grey areas here - as has been discussed ad infinitum on this forum and elsewhere - you're either within limits, or you're not.

Dougie.


----------

